# Custom Kennel for SUV



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a custom, lightweight dog kennel for their SUV, check out the kennels made by NorthStar Plastics and Manufacturing. I recently bought a 2012 Explorer and struggled to find a company that could make a lightweight box with the options I wanted. I didn't want anything super fancy, but there were certain things (custom dimensions, double locking doors, extra ventilation etc) that were a must, and they did a wonderful job. Phil was outstanding to work with too! They actually sent me the wrong box the first time around, but quickly built a new one and shipped it to my door just in time for our trip to Georgia. I got a ton of compliments on the design and several friends on facebook messaged me for the information, so I figured I would post here in case anyone was looking for something similar. 

Our kennel is 40""wide X 42'' deep x 30'' high and provides plenty of space for all three with the divider removed. It also gives my tall lab (22 1/2 at withers) ample space to stand and sit without tucking his head...he's only doing it in the pictures because I'm holding a frisbee. I also have plenty of space for my training gear and wingers. Best of all it doesn't rattle like wire-crates. I can't say enough great things about the dogs new ride! 

The photos were taken with my phone, but you get the idea...


----------



## Amy Gooch (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice. I recently switched to a minivan and have been trying to figure out the best set up.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

they look nice. what are they actually made of?


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Frame looks like extruded vinyl, similar to vinyl window frames with vinyl sheeting for walls.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that. I recently took the back seats out of my Avalanche to make room for the dogs, and have been wondering about custom sized kennels. There's an amazing amount of room back there. The hard plastic looks more sturdy than the wire kennels I was considering. I'd like to have them sturdy enough to have storage on top.

Jennifer


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> they look nice. what are they actually made of?


The kennel is made out of High Density Polyethylene plastic. 



Jhenion said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I recently took the back seats out of my Avalanche to make room for the dogs, and have been wondering about custom sized kennels. There's an amazing amount of room back there. The hard plastic looks more sturdy than the wire kennels I was considering. I'd like to have them sturdy enough to have storage on top.
> 
> Jennifer


I have my third row seats folded, but wanted to leave the second row open for gear and passengers, so this was the perfect setup. Plus, I did the double doors on front and back, so if I decide to fold my second row, it's another access for the dogs.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

For the money and versatilely the Ruff Tough Kennels are the way to go. There are extremely strong because they are roto molded instead of being welded. I have them one are Polaris ranger and they take a beating. I would check them out at Ruff Tough Kennels.com


----------



## zorklady (Mar 14, 2009)

I too am looking for a better way to kennel my dogs in the space available in my vehicle. I can't tell from the photo how wide each is with the divider in. Lots of room to turn around?


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

That is a great set up. I wonder if you could fit one of those on top of one of those drawer set ups in the back of a suburban...


----------

